# Anxiety Disorders > Generalized Anxiety Disorder (GAD) >  >  Thinking I'm going crazy losing control

## moconnell283

Hi new to this forum my docs are saying I'm suffering with anxiety keep having this weird thing there's something wrong with my breathing and I'm literally. Choking afraid even going out its an awful fear going right through myvbody don't want to be leftvalone everyone keeps saying get over it it's ok them saying that I think I'm going crazy or going to die and leave my little one behind someone help me advice no one to tlk to know one will listen someone ad vise would be grateful thank you

----------


## Otherside

Hey there. Welcome to the site. I had the same issues you did with breathing and anxiety. Have you looked into therapy? They taught me some breathing exercises that helped me with it. 

This may help: http://www.anxietybc.com/sites/defau...mBreathing.pdf

----------


## Kirsebaer

Sounds like Panic Disorder to me  ::(:  Whenever the symptoms occur, we tend to think that we're either about to die or that we're going crazy. 
Being afraid of going out and not wanting to be left alone are symptoms of Agoraphobia, which goes hand in hand with Panic Disorder. I've suffered from Panic Disorder with Agoraphobia for many years. Anxiolytics have helped me a lot.. I'd take a pill whenever I thought I was on the verge of having a panic attack, and that would stop me from having a full-blown attack.
If your docs have ruled out other problems and told you that what you have is anxiety, you should talk to them about the possibility of taking anxiolytics.

----------

